# Truck Unloader



## dawg53

I officially used the truck unloader for the first time this morning. As you can see in the pics, I cleaned out the compost bin. It was comprised of mostly wet sand from recent rains, chicken poop, some leaves and dirt. I then hauled it off to a landscaping place to dump it. The truck unloader worked great even though the compost was wet, so easy unloading the truck! I WISH I had this thing when I was hauling all that sand last year, it's a back saver and no sore muscles.


----------



## robin416

When I see that stuff "As Seen on TV" I'm always sceptical. Now I wish I had one when I was moving so much sand. 

What do you think, can a woman operate it if whatever is in there is wet? Dry I can imagine but wet?


----------



## jn4

You know,..I will bet that could be fitted to a trailer too...ideas ideas..


----------



## dawg53

A woman can easily operate it Robin, no problem, wet or dry material/debris, just as long as it's not over 3,000 pounds. The roller is geared low for easy cranking. 
When attaching it to the tailgate, make sure that the area where the brackets are being mounted is dry on both sides of the tailgate. It was wet when I mounted it this morning and it slipped off when I lowered the tailgate. It's very sturdy and held together.


----------



## dawg53

jn4 said:


> You know,..I will bet that could be fitted to a trailer too...ideas ideas..


Yes, I would think so... depending on the height of the tailgate.


----------



## rosco47

thats the real fancy version of the "tie a rope to a tire and pile crap on top then tie rope around a tree and get a running start" trick. man dawg, you get a Cadillac lawn mower, now this fancy contraption...whats next? a colored TV? so you can watch dem bulldogs?

i was gonna give you a hard time and tell you to wash your truck because there appeared to be some trash in the bottom right corner of your back glass. but i decided that wasn't necessary. oh wait...


----------



## jn4

Rosco...don't tell him they make remotes for them color TV's....you know he will want one...


Hey,...y'all know it was a Southron Boy who invented the Toothbrush?

Sure did!..cause if it was a Yankee it would'a been called a "TEETHBRUSH"


----------



## robin416

Watch it, I was born and raised in Michigan.


----------



## jn4

But am I wrong? 

Now to us...Michigan isn't Yankee...its midwesterners...


----------



## dawg53

rosco47 said:


> thats the real fancy version of the "tie a rope to a tire and pile crap on top then tie rope around a tree and get a running start" trick. man dawg, you get a Cadillac lawn mower, now this fancy contraption...whats next? a colored TV? so you can watch dem bulldogs?
> 
> i was gonna give you a hard time and tell you to wash your truck because there appeared to be some trash in the bottom right corner of your back glass. but i decided that wasn't necessary. oh wait...


Now lookie heeay, yall know ima die hard Jawja dawg!
There are two types of dawgs; Ones who are dawgs, and ones who wished they were dawgs!


----------



## jn4

ok!


----------



## robin416

jn4 said:


> But am I wrong?
> 
> Now to us...Michigan isn't Yankee...its midwesterners...


Is that true? Does that make me an honorary southerner? Both of my parents were born and raised in TN and KY so the genetics are there.


----------



## jn4

I dont know. 
We have some good friends who live up in Ann Arbor.....they set us straight a long time ago about the yankee thing....


----------



## robin416

Hmm, maybe that's why I didn't do well during the 18 mos I was stuck in Mass.


----------



## nannypattyrn

So what am I? My mom was born and raised in Detroit, Michigan and my dad was as Texan as it comes. Born and raised and never left the state until he went into the military.


----------



## jn4

Yep...the genetics were kicking in! They always used to ask where I was from...see I'm native American and a little bit darker than the average white boy....so they thought I was cuban or puerto rican or something...they didn't believe the Carolinas


----------



## jn4

I don't know Nanny...just a nice person I guess.

The friends of ours from Michigan...and even those folk in Ohio say they are not yankee, they say that is from Jersey up thru New England area....


----------



## robin416

jn4 said:


> Yep...the genetics were kicking in! They always used to ask where I was from...see I'm native American and a little bit darker than the average white boy....so they thought I was cuban or puerto rican or something...they didn't believe the Carolinas


I've had more than one person try to figure out where I came from since I have no discernible accent. It's not really Southern but not Northern either. And it's probably because I've lived all over the US and spent a bit of time in Canada.


----------



## jn4

I did basic training at Lackland AirForce base in San Antonio (A hundred years ago of course!) now them Texicans thought I was a Yankee....LOL


----------



## nannypattyrn

Thx, Jn! I try ( to be nice, but I have my days!) Well I do have an accent, mostly Texican. However, Okla doesn't sound much different! I call a horse "harse" if I'm not paying attention. " ya'll, I reckon are just a couple....


----------



## jn4

Ya know Nanny....the folks in Texas used to laugh at me when I said y'all.........thought that was the biggest hoot.. I told them JR Ewing on Dallas even said "Y'all"...all southroners said that. Well I was informed they were Texans and not "southroners"...oh my but do beg my pardon! LOL


----------



## jn4

Dawg...sorry for high jacking your thread.......I blame it on the Tooth Brush though


----------



## robin416

jn4 said:


> Dawg...sorry for high jacking your thread.......I blame it on the Tooth Brush though


You mean teethbrush, right?


----------



## jn4

yup


----------



## nannypattyrn

"Y'all " is very much a southern word. My DIL is a Georgia peach.


----------



## jn4

Yes it is We have been saying it for many many generations. What those particular Texans were claiming was that THEY were not southerners...they were TEXANS......I just scratched my head and said..."Huh?"
Everybody in our family says it....even my Wife who was born in Appleton Wis. says it.....so them folks on the Texas low country had me confused..!


----------



## nannypattyrn

You're cracking me up! The DIL's mom sounds like Paula Deen. Not just "y'all" but "yaull" ( very nasal).


----------



## jn4

I guess in a way they are correct legally speaking. 
While Texas did side with the Confederacy during the War...they were not part of the CSA as such...they were still at that time an Independent Nation.
I guess context is everything.


----------



## jn4

Oh you ought to hear my family......we sound like we from Hooterville...

My late Uncle Frank would get a bout half tite and loose his dentures....he sounded like he was talking in short hand.....goofy as all git-out


----------



## nannypattyrn

I can just see that! My mamaw kept her "false teeth " in a cup on the kitchen table. She just popped them in when she needed to. I was very young and was fascinated and scared at the same time. I've had patients spit them out ( not on purpose ) when they were talking to me. We've had some nursing home residents go "borrow" some one else's.


----------



## seminole wind

jn4 said:


> I did basic training at Lackland AirForce base in San Antonio (A hundred years ago of course!) now them Texicans thought I was a Yankee....LOL


Just came back from SA. My daughter and I drive up in the hills to a parking lot of food trucks that you get real good food from. It's actually cold so I stay in the car and she goes. So I put on some nice Tejano music and wait. She comes back and rants about who played with her radio station. And was further miffed because I wanted to hear the end of the song.


----------



## seminole wind

I moved down here to Florida from NY. I got a horse, a Chevy pickup, guns, rifles, chickens etc. And I do consider myself an honorary southerner.


----------



## dawg53

nannypattyrn said:


> "Y'all " is very much a southern word. My DIL is a Georgia peach.


Since we lived in southeast Georgia most my life near the swamp, I have 4 daughters. Three of my 4 daughters have a Georgia peach tattooed on their lower back. I call them tramp stamps. At least my oldest daughter has some sense about her, no tattoos (as far as I know.)


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> I moved down here to Florida from NY. I got a horse, a Chevy pickup, guns, rifles, chickens etc. And I do consider myself an honorary southerner.


Carpetbagger LOL.


----------



## jn4

seminolewind said:


> Just came back from SA. My daughter and I drive up in the hills to a parking lot of food trucks that you get real good food from. It's actually cold so I stay in the car and she goes. So I put on some nice Tejano music and wait. She comes back and rants about who played with her radio station. And was further miffed because I wanted to hear the end of the song.


Seminole, I was sent on assignment (1998)by the Local Union hall down to Corpus on a petrol-chemical plant. We stayed there almost a year. I really enjoyed the area and the people.
The native Texicans look very mexican...but are tall people and are very warm and friendly..good honest folk,....but they hated the illegal immigrants. go figure. I learned lots about their culture and their history.....gotta say it's one of my more favorite places.
People say the heat is too much in Texas but heat doesn't bother me like the cold does....
I think the summer time is actually worse over in South Louisiana..it's like the coastal town I grew up in....sweltering heat and excessive humidity .


----------



## jn4

dawg53 said:


> Carpetbagger LOL.


True!.......but we gotta claim her now...she's our carpetbagger.. Lol


----------



## dawg53

jn4 said:


> True!.......but we gotta claim her now...she's our carpetbagger.. Lol


Yup, spec I reckon.


----------



## seminole wind

jn, at one point years ago I had my new nursing license and thought I would move. I did check out Augusta Georgia. Most houses I saw for sale only had a wood/coal stove for heat. Nothing more needed.

However, including Augusta, there are quite a few places that have oppressive heat, like living at the bottom of a basin. I can say it gets hot where I live, but not oppressive. Usually a breeze in the afternoon. I am not crazy about the heat but I never feel trapped in the house like I did with the snow and cold. I don't own any long sleeve shirts, just t-shirts and fleece sweaters/jackets. And in 12 years I finally bought some Sperry's that are shoes . Till then mine were all open back shoes. 

My daughter keeps pressuring me about moving to Texas but I just feel too comfy where I am. I like where I am. I would only move to Tallahassee or Ocala if compelled. But not Texas and I do think there are beautiful areas like Corpus.


----------



## seminole wind

I think native Texicans are not liking illegals because they take jobs for a lot less money.


----------



## Nm156

seminolewind said:


> I think native Texicans are not liking illegals because they take jobs for a lot less money.


Most of the Hispanics in Texas take the jobs that Americans will not do.


----------



## nannypattyrn

That's right Nm! It's also true here in Sooner country.


----------



## jn4

We grow a lot of Cotton and Peanuts here in my area..oh and yes Peach Orchards..most of the migrants are seasonal here. Very few public jobs for them to take..


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> jn, at one point years ago I had my new nursing license and thought I would move. I did check out Augusta Georgia. Most houses I saw for sale only had a wood/coal stove for heat. Nothing more needed.
> 
> However, including Augusta, there are quite a few places that have oppressive heat, like living at the bottom of a basin. I can say it gets hot where I live, but not oppressive. Usually a breeze in the afternoon. I am not crazy about the heat but I never feel trapped in the house like I did with the snow and cold. I don't own any long sleeve shirts, just t-shirts and fleece sweaters/jackets. And in 12 years I finally bought some Sperry's that are shoes . Till then mine were all open back shoes.
> 
> My daughter keeps pressuring me about moving to Texas but I just feel too comfy where I am. I like where I am. I would only move to Tallahassee or Ocala if compelled. But not Texas and I do think there are beautiful areas like Corpus.


You're right Karen. For some reason, Augusta Georgia area IS in a heat basin. 
Here in Jax during the summer, normally we get an afternoon sea breeze off the Atlantic Ocean which is nice. Last summer was an exception with rain nearly every two or three days.
I wouldnt mind moving up to northern Baker county or northwest Nassau county...back towards the St Mary's river and Okefenokee Swamp. BUT, we're close to hospitals, etc here where were at...and I think that's important as we get older. Whenever the need arises, it's easy to hop on my motorcycle and make a country/swamp run.


----------



## sswanee17

Wrong place


----------



## seminole wind

I know what you mean, seclusion on acres sounds nice but i do think its smarter to have amenities close by. And safer.


----------



## jn4

seminolewind said:


> I know what you mean, seclusion on acres sounds nice but i do think its smarter to have amenities close by. And safer.


But Yeah I sorta agree..I'm about 20 miles from a "Real Town". Our local, 10 miles, hospital ain't much better than the veterinary clinic.
My V.A. Doctor and facility is 74 miles one way. It's a day trip to go get groceries.
My concern about living out in the sticks is more for my wife than for me...She drives about 50 miles a day for work ,I worry about her traveling all these narrow country roads in the evenings. Lot of area have no cell phone signal.


----------



## zamora

We live in the sticks. Waaaay in the sticks. It's a 45 minute drive to the hospital from my house and that's without traffic but the good news is that the ambulance station is only 4 miles away. I know most of the paramedics so I'm not too worried about the safety factor. Well, not yet anyway. That will probably change as I age but I'm refusing to accept it at the moment.


----------



## robin416

This last relocation was for the reasons you all have voiced concerns about, nearby necessities. While we're not around the corner from a major hospital we are three times closer than where we were in TN. And we're within 20 mins of a community hospital. Heck, in major cities it can take that long just to drive a block. We have a decent grocery store within 7 miles but I still go in to the bigger city South of us to do the major shopping.

JN, I get your concern for you wife. Twice now I've seen the same 3 deer on the side of the fast road. And one night on our road to the house I spotted a buck and stopped. Good thing I did because he passed in front of my truck when he panicked.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We kind of have the best of both. Ardmore is a town of about 30K give or take. We have a decent sized hosp with in 6 miles. We can get anywhere we need to in 20 min. But with our small acerage and our neighbors in front and side of us all with woods , it feels secluded.
We have good cell reception with just a few areas, never more than 5 miles, dead spots.


----------



## chickenqueen

Does everybody on the forum live down south but me?My 2 brothers moved to Georgia over 20 years ago(no,it's closer to 30 yrs-Damn I'm getting old!)and came back for our father's funeral in 1996 and they haven't set foot in Ohio again.What do you all know that I don't?Have you hugged your chickens today?


----------



## nannypattyrn

Lol! There are several of us who live north, east, and west. Also a few who live in the UK.


----------



## robin416

CQ, I left MI in 85 for N. VA. That move was one of the smartest things I've ever done. Good paying jobs were every where, my daughter got a better education and life experiences. Obviously as the years have gone by, I've moved a few more times. If we were closer to major hospitals we might still be in TN. This last move was the right thing, there are no strangers here. Everything that we could need is a short distance away. We don't deal with the crime or traffic that being near a major city always has. I don't miss the long cold Winter but in this latest move the worst of Summer is a challenge for me and what is left of my birds.

No, I didn't hug my chickens today. I did step on Chicklett's feet twice because she decided to glue herself to me. Or I should say her foot feathers. Really ticks her off when that happens but doesn't mean she'll get out of the way.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> I know what you mean, seclusion on acres sounds nice but i do think its smarter to have amenities close by. And safer.


Not necessarily safer. There's alot of crime here in Jax. The amenities are nice, competition breeds lower prices. That was one of the first things I noticed when I moved down here from Georgia.


----------



## seminole wind

ChickenQueen, I hereby designate you the Northern US Chicken Scout. 

Dawg, I think crime is high in Jax. I'm sure you have a gun and "stand your ground". Does Sharon know how to shoot?
I guess what I was meaning is that I feel that I can be self sufficient longer eek: if things are easy to get to. Within one mile is bank, supermarket, Labcore LOL, several gas stations and convenience store, a hospital (but we use the one that's 12 miles away), chicken feed, pharmacy, post office with no waiting and Appleby's . But in my neighborhood you live on an acre, and can have horses and hens and a thousand pigeons, LOL. The houses have to be at least 1600 sq feet. On either side of our neighborhood, are more rural area that trailer homes are allowed, etc. I think it's hard to find a situation like this that is very likeable. Due to the Appleby's being built here, I do smell a shopping area in the future. Or a HD. 

Any one familiar with HEB supermarket (Texas?)


----------



## nannypattyrn

I love HEB and Whole Foods. There are several in Dallas /Fort Worth and we're starting to get a few in OKC and Tulsa.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> ChickenQueen, I hereby designate you the Northern US Chicken Scout.
> 
> Dawg, I think crime is high in Jax. I'm sure you have a gun and "stand your ground". Does Sharon know how to shoot?
> I guess what I was meaning is that I feel that I can be self sufficient longer eek: if things are easy to get to. Within one mile is bank, supermarket, Labcore LOL, several gas stations and convenience store, a hospital (but we use the one that's 12 miles away), chicken feed, pharmacy, post office with no waiting and Appleby's . But in my neighborhood you live on an acre, and can have horses and hens and a thousand pigeons, LOL. The houses have to be at least 1600 sq feet. On either side of our neighborhood, are more rural area that trailer homes are allowed, etc. I think it's hard to find a situation like this that is very likeable. Due to the Appleby's being built here, I do smell a shopping area in the future. Or a HD.
> 
> Any one familiar with HEB supermarket (Texas?)


Yep, Sharon knows how to shoot. Hopefully we'll never get put in that situation. We're close to everything like you. There are about 7 feed stores within a 7 mile radius where we live lol. We have a gas station 5 blocks away with the cheapest gas in town, currently at $1.60. The Naval hospital is about 5 miles away. Pretty good salt water fishing and several decent flea markets are close too. Scrappers drive around collecting junk from the trash. What more could a person want? (Besides a few more chickens) Cant complain.


----------



## chickenqueen

LOL!I except your appointment of Northern US Chicken Scout.My neck of the woods ain't bad.The few houses there are are on 5-10 acre lots.It's mostly cow pastures and corn/soybean fields.It is so much better than Cincinnati where I was born and raised.The air is clean,the wildlife is amazing(and tasty!),no traffic and you don't have to always be looking over your shoulder.Country living is the life for me!My only problem is I do not have a green thumb.My gardens are always a disaster.I can grow things in a pot,tho I get laughed at because I have a big garden space but"grow vegetables in a pot",like I'm still in the city.You can't be good at everything,right?


----------



## seminole wind

Right. I left my green thumb in ny. Florida sand makes me crazy. I don't even try anymore.


----------



## sswanee17

Chicken queen, maybe they will appoint me the Midwestern chicken scout. Seminolewind, remember when I was talking about the bass my son in law caught. Here's my grandson holding them up. I think he had his work cut out.


----------



## sswanee17

One was over 4 lbs. and one was 5 lbs. I was very jealous.


----------



## dawg53

sswanee17 said:


> One was over 4 lbs. and one was 5 lbs. I was very jealous.


Great pics. That's some darn good eating right there!


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Right. I left my green thumb in ny. Florida sand makes me crazy. I don't even try anymore.


I'll tell you what I DO MISS about living near the swamp or out in the country, and I've told Sharon the same thing. Going outside in the dark of night and looking up at all the stars, especially during the winter when the atmosphere is more clear and crisp. It's even better if there's a light breeze. You can hear the wind being caught in the tops of the pine trees. It's a unique sound not noticed during the day.


----------



## robin416

Yes, the evening sounds in the country are pretty special. I like that it's dark. No street lights to disturb my sleep.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I love looking at the stars, too. We have a light but it's on front of the house. I have shades in our bedroom. However, it doesn't affect the dark from the backyard.


----------



## chickenqueen

The nights in the country are spectacular.No light pollution-sometimes it can be so dark you can't see 10'.In the summer I leave all the windows open and nature plays a symphony-it's very relaxing.The deer come to eat my plants or drink out of the pond which is ok,I have a tree stand back there along with feeders and one of these years I'm gonna get a nice fat doe.There are numerous state parks and nature preserves nearby.Lots of public fishing and hunting.On one fishing trip at Stonelick State Park I found a chicken close to the beach.She got high in a tree and I couldn't get her so I went back the next night and caught her.In 2 nights of fishing she was the only thing we caught but she lays regular so she continues to feed us,more than a couple of fish would have.


----------



## Nm156

Some nights the moon is so bright here it's like having a night light outside.


----------



## dawg53

We have plenty of street lights on our street, but they dont bother us. Sometimes I hear a train blowing its horn in the middle of the night, or fire/rescue/police sirens nearby, loud motorcycles and sometimes traffic. I'm used to the sounds but I'm a very light sleeper and only doze off for very short periods. My wife on the other hand, when she hits the hay...it's total lights out for the next 10 hours. She says she's always been like that since she was a kid. I've never seen ANYONE sleep as soundly as her. We've had severe thunderstorms in the middle of the night that would wake the dead, but not her. Good grief!
We have plenty of Great Horned owls and some Screech owls around here. It's really a song and dance when they get together fussing over territory at night lol. The Screech owls can be terrifying if you've never heard them before. They sound like women screaming bloody murder!


----------



## seminole wind

I remember one night in NY that it was odd it got down to -13 f for a few hours. Just standing still the quiet was soooo loud. Just unreal.


----------

